# Boy Scout "Icebreaker" bass open at Portage April 13, 2013



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

On April 13th 2013, Troop 127 will host their annual "Icebreaker" bass open on Portage Lakes from 7:30am - 3pm. 
registration will begin at 6am
$80 pre-entry deadline April 8th, addl $5 after
paying 7 places and Big Bass based on 60 teams
$1000. for 1st through $100. for 7th, big bass $300.
for more info, download a flyer, contact info, rules etc, go to: www.acorn.net/troop127

Thank You in advance and good fishing!:G


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

No mosquito this year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry! Because of committments, work, etc, there was not enough adult help to run a full blown event on the date of our permit. We tried.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Will have to kick that around sounds interesting 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks River... hope to get some feedback here within a week. :Banane37:
Sorry had to edit the discussion option. Mosq permit cancelled.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Talked to Beth and things are progressing nicely for this event. The pre-entry deadline of April 8th is fast approaching. $5 late fee day of show. If a lower boat number is important to you, send in this week. In the past we've had as many as 55 register the same day. You just don't know early here in NE Ohio. Hopin for a nice day!  Thanks!

information at:
www.acorn.net/troop127
John Boychi 330-825-3336


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

registration begins at 6am. Start at 7:30am $85. 
Lookin to be a great day!


----------



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

How many you guys have pre entered for this tourny?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

If anybody needs a partner for this I am available and of course will pay half of everything. My boat is down for at least another week and I would love to fish this. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

What weight Took the Tournament ICe breaker at portage?


----------

